# FREE training weekend with Gerben Kamphuis



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Logan Haus Kennels will be hosting a customer appreciation training weekend with Gerben Kamphuis in the Spring of 2010. The dates will be posted later, but it will be in May or June. This is a free training weekend open to anyone who has ever purchased a dog or puppy from us.
This is just my way of saying thanks for your business. We hope to see you here with your dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Great, sounds like fun! I'll be there! Any other seminars or training throughout 2010?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Any complimentary plane tickets for people outside the USA ?? Tax deductable ;-)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Great, sounds like fun! I'll be there! Any other seminars or training throughout 2010?


I'm sorry....Do I know you?
We will be having at least one seminar here with Gerben in 2010 as well. Still working out a deal to get him over for 3 months at a time.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Good thing I've actually purchased a dog from you, so I'm eligible to attend


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I'm sorry....Do I know you?
> We will be having at least one seminar here with Gerben in 2010 as well. Still working out a deal to get him over for 3 months at a time.


 
Yeah, you don't remember, we met at the spa, you helped rub oil on my back! 

That is such a pain in the ass.....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Good thing I've actually purchased a dog from you, so I'm eligible to attend


Of course you are, be glad to have you. I really want to take a look at your other dogs, they sound very nice.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Yeah, you don't remember, we met at the spa, you helped rub oil on my back!
> 
> That is such a pain in the ass.....


WOW....I did not expect that reply. Slow down on those pain killers for your shoulder brother, they are making you a little too relaxed!:-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> WOW....I did not expect that reply. Slow down on those pain killers for your shoulder brother, they are making you a little too relaxed!:-D


LMAO, maybe your right LOL!:-\"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Yeah, you don't remember, we met at the spa, you helped rub oil on my back!
> 
> That is such a pain in the ass.....



hahahaha, that was funny :twisted:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

AH, hell. You're killing me Mike. The one seminar I want to get to next year is yours with Gerben. Every time I think about the fact that I could have bought one of your pups for the amount I've got in one of my dogs already I feel ill. So I'm going to try and sell it to the wife this way: If you buy me one of Suttle's dogs for Christmas, I'll take you to West Virginia in the spring. Then she'll ask "what's in West Virginia?" to which I can reply "a dog seminar". That's when she'll tell me she doesn't think she would enjoy that and if I want to go I should. It's perfect! ( I won't mention how she recently told me if I bring another f***ing dog home she's going to super glue my ass shut.)


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> how she recently told me if I bring another f***ing dog home she's going to super glue my ass shut.)


That's a strange threat;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> That's a strange threat;-)


Yeah no kidding.  Here I'm sitting wondering, hmmmm now why would she do that? :roll:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

todd pavlus said:


> That's a strange threat;-)


She's a strange woman.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Any complimentary plane tickets for people outside the USA ?? Tax deductable ;-)


So this is a no..or a **** you :lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, the wife didn't REALLY threaten to glue anything shut. She read my earlier post, and while she got a laugh out of it, she did point out that some of the people on here would think that I'm serious. So for the record, no part of my anatomy will be glued, stapled or otherwise made not to function as it should. She did however inform me that in order to get another dog I would have to buy her a bigger house. Somehow that doesn't seem fair...


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

YESSSS! Revo & I will be there for sure.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So this is a no..or a **** you :lol:


LOL, maybe if you were one of our customers Gerry.:grin:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Best make it June Mike as I am busting Gerbens butt to get him here in April.
Maybe I need to send Gerbi a dvd of "Deliverance", just so he knows the danger of heading out your way too often.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

SO everyone is real excited about training in KNPV.............which by the way is done in Holland, not here. Have you ever seen one of these dogs try and cross over to something else ?? How does that work out, since you all have puppies, and are doing KNPV ?????????

Here is a question for you, what would be the goal of going to a KNPV seminar ?? I am just wondering if maybe KNPV is somehow gonna show up in the states and flail about again.

I find the study of dog people fascinating. Everyone seems to like the IDEA of sport, not the actual sport. And the dog, a hell of a lot more than all else.

Post lots of video's, this is gonna be a hoot.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> SO everyone is real excited about training in KNPV.............which by the way is done in Holland, not here. Have you ever seen one of these dogs try and cross over to something else ?? How does that work out, since you all have puppies, and are doing KNPV ?????????
> 
> Here is a question for you, what would be the goal of going to a KNPV seminar ?? I am just wondering if maybe KNPV is somehow gonna show up in the states and flail about again.
> 
> ...


I think people are just interested in how the Dutch do things. I mean, they are breeding and training the best police dogs anywhere in the world, so why not rock up to see why and how they do things?

I also think that if I had dogs from a KNPV guy, like Gerben or Dick, I would proberbly learn from them about how they raise, train and imprint their dogs. I have dogs from Gerben and to be brutally honest I have learnt more about how to train these dogs from him than I have from anyone else, including a number of "world class" ipo people.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> SO everyone is real excited about training in KNPV.............which by the way is done in Holland, not here. Have you ever seen one of these dogs try and cross over to something else ?? How does that work out, since you all have puppies, and are doing KNPV ?????????
> 
> Here is a question for you, what would be the goal of going to a KNPV seminar ?? I am just wondering if maybe KNPV is somehow gonna show up in the states and flail about again.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff,
Not sure if your post was for me or Chris.
This is just a training weekend, offered for free to take advantage of working with a great trainer.
it is not about starting a KNPV club in the USA, it is about learning how to handle the titled dogs who are already over here, how to selection test puppies, how to selection test breeding quality dogs, how to imprint young dogs correctly, how to match bloodlines to increase the odds of producing desired traits, how to gain control without losing drive and power, etc.........It is a FREE training weekend with a great trainer, nothing more, nothing less. You can like the idea or not, but I think there will be several customers who will take advantage of it, and if not then I will just train my own dogs with Gerben, no worries.
For the record, Gerben has also helped with the training of one of the best IPO Malinois in the World today from Finland. And he trains with police and security dogs in Holland full time, not just KNPV dogs.
Trust me, he has a lot to teach people, no matter what type of training they are doing.
I offered this training weekend to anyone who has purchased a dog from Logan Haus Kennels. Since Gerben was directly involved with 99% of the imported dogs that we have sold, who better to help with the continued training of those dogs than the guy who helped with the previous training and imprinting of many of those dogs. Almost all of my dogs are imported from Holland, that is no secret. Do you know of anyone else who I should host here to discuss things like breeding, bloodline specific traits, training styles that work best for these types of dogs, etc than a Dutch guy who is so deeply involved with it all?
I think everyone who has ever trained with Gerben here has learned a few things to take back to their type of training no matter what discipline they train. Ask Kevin what he thinks about Gerben as a trainer and a decoy? Kevin has told me that when Gerben was there for 4 days he got Kevin's dogs working better that anyone else down there that Kevin trains with.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wondering. I am always wondering what it is that makes people do this or that.

I look to find correlations to go along with behaviors. I like to go and look at these things, but I often don't question because a lot of dog people just shut down, and won't answer or get butt hurt for no reason at all.

Sounds like a good time, but I was curious to see what people would say to the question.

Quote: Do you know of anyone else who I should host here to discuss things like breeding, bloodline specific traits, training styles that work best for these types of dogs, etc than a Dutch guy who is so deeply involved with it all?

Dick. I am sure he is a nice guy and all, but I would rather meet Dick and Selena and the kid. 

I know who Kevin trains with. LOL


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Jeff,
I recently bought a Kamphuis Dutchie pup from Mike. I was thrilled to hear that Gerben was coming. I'm taking my pup Revo for all the reasons that Mike stated. Who better to give me advice and for me to learn from. I'm not trying to get into KNPV, just glad to be able to learn from people who know their shit, Mike included.  

We're lucky that Mike comes by to train with us from time to time. I'm always excited to see what nice dogs he will pull out of his truck. For him to offer his clients a free weekend of training is awesome. How many people who sell you a dog will do that? I would have gladly paid, and if he has other seminars this coming year, I hope to go to them also. You don't have to be into KNPV to come to the seminars that they have. From what I understand from fellow club members who have been to them in the past, it's a great time filled with all the help & info that you can absorb.. Plus they feed ya. lol Anything you need to work on with your dog, they will help you out.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just wondering. I am always wondering what it is that makes people do this or that.
> 
> I look to find correlations to go along with behaviors. I like to go and look at these things, but I often don't question because a lot of dog people just shut down, and won't answer or get butt hurt for no reason at all.
> 
> ...


I agree that Dick and Selena would also be great people to have over here. But they are also Dutch people. My point was that who is better suited to teach about the Dutch dogs and training than a Dutch person, whether it be Leeuwen, Pegge, Bolster, Hoek, Kamphuis,.....any of them could teach us a lot.
Doesn't kevin train with you some too????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is it you are trying to do with your dog ?? Does KNPV type training apply to it ??

Quote: I'm not trying to get into KNPV, just glad to be able to learn from people who know their shit, Mike included. 

You must really know **** all. LOL Ask my brother about the couch training trick, that was spectacularly ****ing dumb.

So the dog is super fast and reckless, so to get the dog to target higher, you stand on a couch. "oh shit, sorry about that" 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

TOO EASY.

HAD to bust balls on that one.

I am just trying to get an idea of what people's goals are. I am busting his balls, but I am curious about why people go and get high speed pups, and have no idea what they are doing training, and no idea what they want to do. Seems to be a trend.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I agree that Dick and Selena would also be great people to have over here. But they are also Dutch people. My point was that who is better suited to teach about the Dutch dogs and training than a Dutch person, whether it be Leeuwen, Pegge, Bolster, Hoek, Kamphuis,.....any of them could teach us a lot.
Doesn't kevin train with you some too????

Kevin is a big asset because he can read a dog. Most decoys are just going through the motions. I don't need that, the robot thing is rediculous.

Kevin and I discuss what it is that I want to see the dog accomplish that session, and we go a short while, and see if we are on the same page. It is really nice to work with him.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is it you are trying to do with your dog ?? Does KNPV type training apply to it ??
> 
> Quote: I'm not trying to get into KNPV, just glad to be able to learn from people who know their shit, Mike included.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, did the couch training trick get the dog to go higher on his entry? Sounds like I missed something pretty funny to watch there.
Tell us more!!
I guess I should have explained it in more detail and made it more "Marine proof" LOL. I have used many things to block a dog from coming in low (including couches and other old furniture that we had available to use where ever we happened to be) I have always been able to get a dog to target higher that way. Damn, I wish I could see video of what happened with your brother. LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: I agree that Dick and Selena would also be great people to have over here. But they are also Dutch people. My point was that who is better suited to teach about the Dutch dogs and training than a Dutch person, whether it be Leeuwen, Pegge, Bolster, Hoek, Kamphuis,.....any of them could teach us a lot.
> Doesn't kevin train with you some too????
> 
> Kevin is a big asset because he can read a dog. Most decoys are just going through the motions. I don't need that, the robot thing is rediculous.
> ...


Kevin is a great guy, I like him alot. He is alos not training in KNPV, however I think he will tell you that he has learned a great deal from Gerben. Or at least he has told me that a few times.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was talking about YOU.

I would love to see some vid of you standing on a couch to catch a fast reckless one.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was talking about YOU.
> 
> I would love to see some vid of you standing on a couch to catch a fast reckless one.


Holy crap i am really slipping.....that went totally over my head, Here i was thinking that you had talked your poor brother into trying this for the first time. In my head you rbrother was not a decoy, just someone you tricked into doing this. The picture in my head was quite funny actually.
Let me give you one piece of advice Crazy......dont do it from a full distance while you are standing on the couch. I guess I assumed that went without saying. If you have a dog that goes to the legs and you want him to go high, you have to block access to the legs for a while first and make him go high. There are many ways to do this, but I do it with something like a couch for example form a short distance. Just like if you want a flyer to go to the legs due to a lack of timing or whatever, you have to block access to the upper body. I start this by working a dog behind a sign or something so that the only thing exposed is my lower body, my entire upper body is behind the sign. 
*note for Jeff*....dont do this from a full distance!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My brothers probably think it is cruel to do this stuff. I really doubt that they would get into the suit EVER.

You have a lot of trouble training dogs I think. LOL I cannot imagine the mess that was made to have to come up with the "couch" plan. : )


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Do you know of anyone else who I should host here to discuss things like breeding, bloodline specific traits, training styles that work best for these types of dogs, etc than a Dutch guy who is so deeply involved with it all?
> 
> Dick. I am sure he is a nice guy and all, but I would rather meet Dick and Selena and the kid.


Maybe we're coming over in the fall to VA, Dick is asked to do a seminar for K9 LEO's.
It will be 2 kids in 2010 btw, i'm prego again, 16 wks


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> It will be 2 kids in 2010 btw, i'm prego again, 16 wks


Congratulations to you and Dick!. :wink:


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is it you are trying to do with your dog ?? Does KNPV type training apply to it ??
> 
> Quote: I'm not trying to get into KNPV, just glad to be able to learn from people who know their shit, Mike included.
> 
> ...


Jeff,
I plan to do PSA with my pup. It doesnt matter if KNPV training applies to PSA or not, Im not going to a free "KNPV" seminar, it's a seminar for whatever we need help on. 

I'm very aware of what I bought (high speed & all) and I do have plans for him. I'm a responsible dog owner and did'nt buy him on a whim. I thought long and hard before I picked a Dutchie and IMO, I bought the best from the best.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Maybe we're coming over in the fall to VA, Dick is asked to do a seminar for K9 LEO's.
> It will be 2 kids in 2010 btw, i'm prego again, 16 wks


Congrats. Hopefully its a new decoy for your club... Hope all goes well.


----------



## patrick ganley (Oct 6, 2009)

Count me in Mike, look forward to seeing you in a couple months also.
Pat and Chino :evil:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Maybe we're coming over in the fall to VA, Dick is asked to do a seminar for K9 LEO's.
> It will be 2 kids in 2010 btw, i'm prego again, 16 wks


Big Congratulations on the new addition to your family! That is awesome!
Hey if you guys are feeling up to it and have the time I would love to have you over here at my kennel for a weekend while you are that close. I am only about 4 hours from anywhere in VA that you will be training. I could pick you up and deliver you back to the airport. Maybe it would help you make some extra money while enjoying a little more time in the USA.
Let me know if this is something you would be interested in doing. We would love to have you here!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My God, you are going to be talking to COPS for a couple weeks ?? Better come down to Texas, and hang with the border line criminals : )


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Maybe we're coming over in the fall to VA, Dick is asked to do a seminar for K9 LEO's.
> It will be 2 kids in 2010 btw, i'm prego again, 16 wks


Congrats Selena and Dick


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Pretty great offer.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

also, I wonder if Gran Torino is one of Jeff's favorite recent movies


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good deal! Wonder if I can sneek into this with a black fuzzy tail-less dog?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

kevin holford said:


> Good deal! Wonder if I can sneek into this with a black fuzzy tail-less dog?


We will be keeping this training weekend open only for our clients. We will be having other seminars in 2010 with Gerben that will be open to everyone.


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep us posted Mike....I also want to try to get you on our list of approved vendors. I currently have a dog with a KNPV background and he has some quirks..I really need to learn this stuff..it would help out training alot.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Stucenski said:


> Keep us posted Mike....I also want to try to get you on our list of approved vendors. I currently have a dog with a KNPV background and he has some quirks..I really need to learn this stuff..it would help out training alot.


No problem David, That is the biggest reason that we host KNPV seminars here. Because like your department, many police departments have PH 1 titled dogs, or dogs who were very far along in the KNPV training program. Gerben is a great handler and he can help you with the issues you are having with your KNPV dog for sure.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

I will try and be there with my pup to watch and learn.


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Please keep me updated!!! Would love to be there? Only dogs purchased from your kennel allowed to attend?


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh nevermind, lol. It helps to read the entire thread even if its a pain in the ass! Can't wait to see you again. How does the room and board work?


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

if someone is going to get a pup from you, and has already placed a deposit on pup, but does not yet have it can they come to the seminar? 

is there a spot to camp on you place? i seem to remember something about that from another event you had there.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

chris haynie said:


> if someone is going to get a pup from you, and has already placed a deposit on pup, but does not yet have it can they come to the seminar?
> 
> is there a spot to camp on you place? i seem to remember something about that from another event you had there.


Yes, Chris. That would be no problem at all. You are also welcom to camp here anywhere you want.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Yes, Chris. That would be no problem at all. You are also welcom to camp here anywhere you want.


 
Just hope there is no more white stuff!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Just hope there is no more white stuff!


Just pick up one of those military 4 part modular sleeping bags...there good to about -30


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Just pick up one of those military 4 part modular sleeping bags...there good to about -30


 
Making sure the 4th part is the key, Gortex Bivy Sack!!! Ten bucks says you don't do it and sleep in your car.....hmmmm didn't somebody else do that once????=D>


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

This is true...Gortex is a life saver. you can keep your ten bucks. -30 is COLD. I've camped in a tent when it when down to around 5 degrees and windy with just a coleman bag. Thank god for down vests and big dogs in the tent. I was suprised at how much heat the dogs gave off


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> This is true...Gortex is a life saver. you can keep your ten bucks. -30 is COLD. I've camped in a tent when it when down to around 5 degrees and windy with just a coleman bag. Thank god for down vests and big dogs in the tent. I was suprised at how much heat the dogs gave off


 
I've slept in the old style military sleeping bags with garbage bags wrapped around it in the snow and was toasty!!! 

Problem is getting out in the morning to put some clothes on!!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I've done some winter camping in the Adirondacks...It's really not that bad. Snow is an excellent insulator. But it does suck getting up and putting cold boots on, and unzip the tent to find an extra foot of snow that fell overnight.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

RV. Mike. Got that 110 outlet??


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Hell, I am a trout fishing fan, try waking up in the morning climbing out of your tent to snow and ice and then climb into a frozen pair of waders waiting for your body heat to defrost them enough to move around in comfortably.... wife in the tent just shaking her head as I begin my walk for the river. 

The next night the waders stayed in the tent....


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

since its scheduled for around summer time, my only concern would be that it might be too hot for me to fly a dog out


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> since its scheduled for around summer time, my only concern would be that it might be too hot for me to fly a dog out


 It will be in the spring time, if you can get him out of Pheonix, you will have no problems on this side of the country that time of the year.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> It will be in the spring time, if you can get him out of Pheonix, you will have no problems on this side of the country that time of the year.


Continental has No heat embargo


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Continental has No heat embargo


I know, but they dont fly into our local airport, only Delta will fly pets into our airport here..........this ain't Vegas:-D


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

if I recall correctly, it cant be over 85 degrees to fly them


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike, is the snow going to be gone for this one?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> if I recall correctly, it cant be over 85 degrees to fly them


Hi Matt,

Simple solution..fly the red eye and arrive first thing in the morning. Usually solves the heat restrictions during the peak temps.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Mike, is the snow going to be gone for this one?


 From what I saw last week, it's a toss up.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Does picking up a dog from you count? 
....what if I don't tell Chris R. about it, and go in his place? Thats kinda like buying a dog from you...I just went through Chris for the money, and he kept the dog. Would that qualify?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> Does picking up a dog from you count?
> ....what if I don't tell Chris R. about it, and go in his place? Thats kinda like buying a dog from you...I just went through Chris for the money, and he kept the dog. Would that qualify?


 Maybe you'll need that really angry dog that you and I talked about by then, that way you will qualify for sure! LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Any tenative dates yet Mike?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Any tenative dates yet Mike?


Not yet, I will push the ugly Dutchman to nail down a date soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Not yet, I will push the ugly Dutchman to nail down a date soon.


NO worries, thanks!


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

any update as to when this seminar is going to take place?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerben, when you flying over??


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Is this still happening??


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerben was just on and might still be on or he might of logged off already.:idea:


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

hello,everybody 
talked whith mike about it several times 
its difficult to plan too much ahead whith the work iam doing at this moment 
i didnt build up any days holliday yet 
but i will come over this year i heard already that july my plan wil be too hot too travel for some but to be honost its easier for me to combine it a litlle bit later this year august or so well see iam sure i can work out a plan that works for most off us 
i gave mike my word so in that part well ok 
greetings to everybody 
gerben


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got back to the kennel. I was at US Customs all day delivering those damned metal retrievers! LOL.
Anyway, Gerben and I have been trying hard to get the dates together for this seminar. We promised our customers we would do it and we will. I will post the dates as soon as we have them. I am trying to get something together now for Sept. after the Dutch KNPV Championships. 
we will keep everyone posted.


----------

